# 40's Schwinn Cycle Truck Prewar Fairway Foods vintage antique bicycle



## tomsjack (Aug 18, 2019)

40's Schwinn Cycle Truck Prewar Fairway Foods vintage antique bicycle On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/40s-Schwinn-Cycle-Truck-Prewar-Fairway-Foods-vintage-antique-bicycle/293191541923?


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2019)

Not mine; just dragging pics for future reference.
*40's Schwinn Cycle Truck Prewar Fairway Foods vintage antique bicycle*




 4 viewed per hour
Condition: Used
Price: US $1,250.00
Best Offer:
 Ships from United States
5 watchers
Shipping: $150.00 Standard Shipping
Item location: Hartford, South Dakota, United States


----------



## unregistered (Aug 18, 2019)

Wow, that seems like a pretty decent deal.


----------



## frankenbike (Aug 20, 2019)

Well I bought two last week and somebody here got this one. Probably quite a few CTs owned by members.


----------



## biggermustache (Aug 29, 2019)

I have been trying to get one for a while now...


----------



## unregistered (Aug 29, 2019)

That was a hell of a deal. I’m heading to the Davenport swap tomorrow (where that bike was headed to be sold), hoping there are some nice bikes like that there.


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 29, 2019)

I know who scooped that up. Great person, and a true officianado of the cycle truck and its history. I'm sure you'll be seeing photos up in time. He does a GREAT job taking care of them. =]


----------



## whizzer kid (Sep 22, 2019)

Nice ct there!!!

Have a Harley I’m Hunting for so.. thinking of parting with mine .  .. Oregonian delivery bike 
Early Schwinn CT mostly all OG.  Sign and wheels painted more recently.


----------

